# help identify tracks



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey everyone my buddy took a picture of these tracks the other day when we got a little snow. He was in Hoosier National in Brown County Indiana at the time. I didn't really know what they were either but upon a little research I've came to the conclusion that they may be mink prints. Ive just never seen a print pattern like this before. I'm sure there's somebody that knows exactly what made these prints so let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## wuttheflock (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm no expert tracker, but I believe those are squirrel tracks.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

well I thought that too at first but look at how big they are..the prints are on a big log not a branch or anything so I kinda ruled it being a squirrel out. Those prints seem too large to be a squirrel. But I could be wrong I guess


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

next time put quarter, or dollar bill next to the track to help us determine size helps ALOT


----------



## undericeking (Dec 31, 2008)

wuttheflock said:


> I'm no expert tracker, but I believe those are squirrel tracks.


I'd say squirrel to


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd definitley say squirrel as well


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Spam deleted.


----------



## cooncrazy (Feb 5, 2011)

The rare Dwarf Sasquatch. Been huntin him for years!


----------

